# Head Doctors?



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm supposed to see a psychiatrist August 3. In all honesty, I'm completely freaked out by the idea (and it was my idea). I've never been any any therapy or counseling and have no clue what to expect. I recognize that any treatment should be specific to me, but what else should I be expecting. I read about the CBT and hypnosis, but what else is there. Just talking myself to death? Geez. I'm having anxiety over trying to fix my anxiety. Questions, Thoughts?


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey there - I've been seeing pyschiatrists and psychologists for years. First of all - is your psychiatrist a psychotherapist also? (Check the dr's credentials on the web or through your insurance, etc.) Psychiatrists (in the past for me) typically have been around to quickly diagnose me and not necessarily provide therapy. They prescribe the meds unless your primary already has. Psychologists have always been my "talkers, therapists, hypno, relaxation therapy, etc.) Although now I am seeing a psych who does both and she is my lifeline... really.You'll know immediately if the psychiatrist wants to get down to therapy business or not. Typically they will sit down and ask why you are there... TELL them the truth - whatever comes to mind. We have no idea what kind of emotional baggage we're carrying around until we sit down and let it out. The psych is supposed to be a "safe place". You can tell them anything and everything. Some psychs ask alot of questions, others may let you talk for the entire hour while simply interjecting or digging into some of your issues. Hypnosis, CBT typically doens't start the first session unless that is what you are specifically going for. Although not all psychs do those types of therapy, you should definitely ask him or her if he/she does.. and let them know if you want it.Don't have anxiety...(or try to control it.. going to this doctor should relax you...you will like it and it will make you feel better). In my humble opinion, therapists are means to the end of some of our problems. If you don't like him/her after a few sessions, you will know. If that is the case, find another. There are good ones and bad ones.Good luck and do some deep breathing to feel better... this person will try their best to help you get over the anxiety.Roo - GAD, OCD, Depression, Health Anxiety!


----------



## Funnybrew (Nov 11, 2004)

I have seen both as well. I have also seen good and not so good. My present psychologist is my life line as well. I don't know where I would be without him. I've slowly been able to discover and get past a lot of issues which stood in the way of me enjoying life without all the unnecessary anxiety and shame which prompts so many physical symptoms. I've never really understood the stigma associated with exploring emotional issues with a trained professional. You really have nothing to lose and a whole lot to gain from the experience.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

thank you. Hearing that doesn't make me as nervous. Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and see how it goes.







Thanks again!


----------

